# Battlefield 3: Erste Gameplay-Szenen mit Jets - Caspian Border-Trailer von der Gamescom



## SebastianThoeing (16. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Erste Gameplay-Szenen mit Jets - Caspian Border-Trailer von der Gamescom* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Erste Gameplay-Szenen mit Jets - Caspian Border-Trailer von der Gamescom


----------



## CyberBone (16. August 2011)

Einfach nur bombastisch und großartig . Im gegensatz zu Operation Metro fühle ich mich bei diesem Trailer wie in gute alte BF2-Zeiten zurückversetzt.

Beta im September und Release im Oktober - dauert ja nicht mehr lange


----------



## Diezel (16. August 2011)

geil! offene lvls - nur noch geil.


----------



## gammelbude (16. August 2011)

Only on PC


----------



## solidus246 (16. August 2011)

Ich sah Faul line. Sah Klasse aus. Ich sah Operation Metro. Ich war hin und weg. Ich sehe das Caspian Gameplay. Ich kriege nen Herzinfarkt.

Was haben die Entwickler nur für eine Arbeit in dieses Game gesteckt, man fühlt sich einfach, als wäre man auf dem Schlachtfeld. Das wird ganz klar, DAS Spiel des Jahres. !!!

Soll jetzt nicht Fanboy-like klingen aber dagegen hat CoD echt keine Chance.


----------



## Kerkilabro (16. August 2011)

gimme more GIMME MORE


----------



## Krampfkeks (16. August 2011)

ich seh immer noch keinen Unterschied zu BC2 ._.
Ja die Level sind größer, es gibt jets und es hat bessere Grafik. Aber ansonsten?


----------



## TherawroyTHEREAL (16. August 2011)

Alter Spitak !!! Zuerst war ich ein wenig skeptisch .... aber nach diesem Trailer bin ich von Tag1 mit dabei


----------



## Slinia (16. August 2011)

Ich habe irgendwie gehofft, dass sich der Jet bei 1:42 in Starscream verwandelt...


----------



## starhorst (16. August 2011)

Yeah mitm Panzer auf Flugzeuge schießen wie früher in BF1942.  Zumindest wenn die weiter so langsam fliegen.


----------



## stawacz (16. August 2011)

Krampfkeks schrieb:


> ich seh immer noch keinen Unterschied zu BC2 ._.
> Ja die Level sind größer, es gibt jets und es hat bessere Grafik. Aber ansonsten?


 

also wer hier noch meckert ,dem is echt nich mehr zu helfen


----------



## McDrake (16. August 2011)

Eiderdaus. Das sieht ja extremst cool aus!
Ich frag mich allerdings, ob man im MP evtl die Dedatil freiwillig runterschraubt, damit man einen taktischen Vorteil hat.
Das alles ist so detailliert, dass ich persönlich wohl Mühe haben werde, alles zu verarbeiten


----------



## faiith (16. August 2011)

ich bin einfach nur begeistert und kanns kaum noch abwarten!
besonders freue ich mich auf die luftkämpfe... ich hoffe die entwickler haben es diesmal besser gelöst wer die jets fliegen darf und wer nicht.
man erinner sich an die guten alten BF2 zeiten, wo 5-6 Spieler im Hanger standen, sich gegenseitig getötet und überfahren hat um an den verdammten Jet ranzukommen.
Und natürlich die ewigen wartezeiten im Hangar, falls mal ein "Pro" geflogen ist und verdammt nochmal nicht gestorben ist!


----------



## KabraxisObliv (16. August 2011)

Krampfkeks schrieb:


> ich seh immer noch keinen Unterschied zu BC2 ._.
> Ja die Level sind größer, es gibt jets und es hat bessere Grafik. Aber ansonsten?


 
Jets.


----------



## HardCoreStyler (16. August 2011)

Krampfkeks schrieb:


> ich seh immer noch keinen Unterschied zu BC2 ._.
> Ja die Level sind größer, es gibt jets und es hat bessere Grafik. Aber ansonsten?




Dann kauf es Dir halt nicht! Mehr Platz für die anderen und mich auf den Servern es geil finden!


----------



## EvilMotherFucker (16. August 2011)

ist das bei 1:35 ein Kampfmittelräumroboter :u))  ??


----------



## Spaark (16. August 2011)

boah ich freu mich soooooo derbe drauf


----------



## m33-snk (16. August 2011)

Boah, der erste Trailer bei dem ich mit offenem Mund zugeschaut habe o.O


----------



## HardCoreStyler (16. August 2011)

Habe grad im Trailer gelesen das es auf Alpha Software basiert! Hilfe! Wie soll den dann bitte das fertige Spiel aussehen??!!

Ich find es jetzt scho Mega!

Hype hin oder her! Das Spiel wird ein Kracher!


----------



## Malifurion (16. August 2011)

heftig.


----------



## black-diablo (16. August 2011)

EvilMotherFucker schrieb:


> ist das bei 1:35 ein Kampfmittelräumroboter :u))  ??


 Nein. Das ist Wall-E!


----------



## anubra (16. August 2011)

"confirmed" aus dem videO: F/A-18E SUPER HORNET
FGM-148 JAVELIN
AKS-74u
Mi28 Havoc
M16A3
AK-74M
RPG-7V2
M320
FIM-92 Stinger
M27 IAR
M4A1
SCAR-H
MK11 MOD 0
M41B
T-90A
Su-30

+ Commo Rose für PC : http://twitter.com/#!/L_Twin/status/103497957541806083


----------



## DerBloP (16. August 2011)

BBBBAAAAAAATTTTLLLLLEEEEFFFFFFIIIIIIIEEEEEEEELLDDDD!!!!

Boa da weiß ich garnicht was ich am liebsten spielen werde...früher wars der Heli der es mir angetahn hat, aber jetzt... verwirrung *sabber* brrrlllbrblblrblbllblrllb


----------



## Mentor501 (16. August 2011)

faiith schrieb:


> ich bin einfach nur begeistert und kanns kaum noch abwarten!
> besonders freue ich mich auf die luftkämpfe... ich hoffe die entwickler haben es diesmal besser gelöst wer die jets fliegen darf und wer nicht.
> man erinner sich an die guten alten BF2 zeiten, wo 5-6 Spieler im Hanger standen, sich gegenseitig getötet und überfahren hat um an den verdammten Jet ranzukommen.
> Und natürlich die ewigen wartezeiten im Hangar, falls mal ein "Pro" geflogen ist und verdammt nochmal nicht gestorben ist!


 
Exakt die gleichen Erinnerungen habe ich auch, zeigt übrigens, dass die Spieler von damals nicht viel mehr Teamorientiert und intelligent waren als die Spieler von heute.


----------



## SonusKitahara (16. August 2011)

jetzt kann ich es echt absolut nicht mehr abwarten!!!!


----------



## Tha-Sonic (16. August 2011)

boahh jetzt kann ich aber auch nicht mehr warten,man wird das geilooooo.


----------



## timo94 (16. August 2011)

besser als jeder Porno <3


----------



## Raen (16. August 2011)

GEIL


----------



## JayJamal (16. August 2011)

Warum tut ihr mir sowas an?
Ich kann jetzt nichtmehr warten.
Ich wills haben.
Ich MUSS es haben!!!!


----------



## kingcoolstar (16. August 2011)

Der Trailer hat mal wieder gezeigt dass die Jungs von DICE sich ziemlich mühe geben. Das Spiel hat mich bis jetzt Total überzeugt. Alle Trailers alle Gameplays alle Info haben genau das getroffen was man sich für ein Egoshooter wünscht. Aber abwarten. Die Konkurrenz CallofDuty ist auch noch da. Activision wird mit Sicherheit auch ein drauflegen und wie ich die Jungs von Activision kenne werden sie mit Sicherheit eine gute Story mit Hollywood reife Spielszenen bringen. Auch wenn das Gameplay und die Grafik nicht so gut wie Battlefield wird, so ist es dennoch abzuwarten wer den kürzeren zieht!


----------



## Odin333 (16. August 2011)

Voll in die Fresse CoD!


----------



## Lurelein (16. August 2011)

Vorallem das beste, für PC gibt es auch wieder die aus BF1942/BF2 bekannte Como Rose .


----------



## Schweinearsch (16. August 2011)

Sieht ja mal mega geil aus, wills haben unbedingt  °~°


----------



## geoheiss (16. August 2011)

boa ey wie geil ist das denn?!wenn das nicht fett wird weiss ich auch nicht.das teil wird alles wegrocken.krank..BETA WO BIST DU????!!


----------



## xotoxic242 (16. August 2011)

Müühhüüü......meine Hardware.Will net schon wieder ne neue Graka koofen. *jammer*


----------



## Primekill (16. August 2011)

geoheiss schrieb:


> boa ey wie geil ist das denn?!wenn das nicht fett wird weiss ich auch nicht.das teil wird alles wegrocken.krank..


 
wollte genau das schreiben


----------



## slaindevil (16. August 2011)

CoD wird in 4 Stunden der Single Player durchgespielt, dann wieder verkauft und dann wird ~1-2 Jahre Battlefield online gespielt ^^


----------



## boyclar (16. August 2011)

slaindevil schrieb:


> CoD wird in 4 Stunden der Single Player durchgespielt, dann wieder verkauft und dann wird ~1-2 Jahre Battlefield online gespielt ^^


 
Ich leihe mir das spiel einfach für nen tag von nem kumpel aus...^^


----------



## xotoxic242 (16. August 2011)

CoD? Wasn das?


----------



## b34v13s (16. August 2011)

Jup die Grafik ist richtig gut aber meiner Meinung nach etwas überladen, wie soll ich denn bei dem tollen Ambiente noch einen Gegner sehen....

Ansonsten find ich den Trailer nicht soooo pralle. Sicher das Spiel ist gut und hat ein gewisses flair (vor allem die Grafik sieht echt gut aus) aber die ganzen Zenen fand ich irgendwie total gestellt. So auf die Art: " Hey wir treffen uns alle an dem einen Capure the Flag Punkt und Brazen rum und dabei nehmen wir ein Video auf."


----------



## b34v13s (16. August 2011)

b34v13s schrieb:


> Jup die Grafik ist richtig gut aber meiner Meinung nach etwas überladen, wie soll ich denn bei dem tollen Ambiente noch einen Gegner sehen....
> 
> Ansonsten find ich den Trailer nicht soooo pralle. Sicher das Spiel ist gut und hat ein gewisses flair (vor allem die Grafik sieht echt gut aus) aber die ganzen Zenen fand ich irgendwie total gestellt. So auf die Art: " Hey wir treffen uns alle an dem einen Capure the Flag Punkt und Brazen rum und dabei nehmen wir ein Video auf."


 
EDIT: Aber den Roboter der gegen die Wand fährt fand ich lustig und hatte etwas


----------



## Wyvern87 (16. August 2011)

Wow, ich bin echt sprachlos! Habe bis jetzt alle Teile der Battlefield-Reihe gezockt. Von Battlefield 1942 bis Bad Company 2, bei dem ich sagen muss das es nach 2 Jahren immer noch total Laune macht. Is bis abgesehen von Battlefield 3 das beste der Reihe was Sound, Grafik und Schlachtfeld-Feeling  angeht! 
Aber mal ohne Scheiß, Battlefield 3 übertrifft nach dem was ich gerade in dem Trailer gesehen habe, alles davor gewesene um Längen! Frostbite 2.0, 64 Spieler, Rießige Maps, Vehicle, Jets, Helis,  Sound, Grafik!! Hammer ich freu mich drauf!!!!
werd mir dazu ne neue Graka holen,:

ASUS ROG GTX 580 Matrix Platinum 

hoffe die reicht um alles auf EXTRA HIGH zocken zukönnen!

mein System bis jetzt:

CPU:          AMD Phenome X6 t1090
                   8 GB Ram
Kühler:        H70
Mainboard Crosshair 4 Extreme 
Gehäuse:    Lian Li bf25bc
Alte Graka: Asus Gtx 480 1,5 gb ( neue wie oben zusehen)
Netzteil: 750 Watt Plus 80 Coolermaster 

was meint Ihr dazu

thx

mfg


----------



## phieez (16. August 2011)

ich meine, dass nicht mal dein altes System Probleme bereiten sollte.


----------



## mariusImac (17. August 2011)

b34v13s schrieb:


> Jup die Grafik ist richtig gut aber meiner Meinung nach etwas überladen, wie soll ich denn bei dem tollen Ambiente noch einen Gegner sehen....
> 
> Ansonsten find ich den Trailer nicht soooo pralle. Sicher das Spiel ist gut und hat ein gewisses flair (vor allem die Grafik sieht echt gut aus) aber die ganzen Zenen fand ich irgendwie total gestellt. So auf die Art: " Hey wir treffen uns alle an dem einen Capure the Flag Punkt und Brazen rum und dabei nehmen wir ein Video auf."


 
Man , das ist nur ein TRAILER
da wurden einfach die besten Kampfzähnen nur genommen 
so abgedroschen wird es ja nicht immer laufen 
vergiss nicht die MAP's sind genug groß um gar doppelt so fiele spieler mit dabei zu haben ohne das die MAP voll wird
( ist ja nicht CoD, da sind schon 20 zocker für die map's zu viel -.- )


----------



## doomkeeper (17. August 2011)

mariusImac schrieb:


> Man , das ist nur ein TRAILER
> da wurden einfach die besten Kampfzähnen nur genommen
> so abgedroschen wird es ja nicht immer laufen
> vergiss nicht die MAP's sind genug groß um gar doppelt so fiele spieler mit dabei zu haben ohne das die MAP voll wird
> ( ist ja nicht CoD, da sind schon 20 zocker für die map's zu viel -.- )


 
erstens heißt es szenen. und weder Zenen noch zähnen..... 
und viele statt fiele.. sorry musste ich loswerden. 

@ Trailer.
hammer gail insZähnegesetzer Treiler! 
Die Werbetrommel leuft auf hochturen


----------



## Soulja110 (17. August 2011)

sehr geil. je mehr es knallt desto besser. ich hoffe der netcode ist gut genug, dass ich auch mit meiner leitung noch an 64 spieler matches teilnehmen kann.


----------



## Sirius89 (17. August 2011)

U MAD MW3?Der Trailer is auf jeden Fall nen richtig krasser sucker punch für MW3.

Meine Fresse wird das Game geil.
Dazu wurde auch noch von Karl Magnus Throedsson (richtig geschrieben?kP xD) das Commo Rose bestätigt. 
Das heißt endlich wieder "danke" zu medics sagen usw usw.

Bin einfach nur glücklich.


----------



## Alexey1978 (17. August 2011)

BKA4Free schrieb:


> ich werd beklopt!!!!das wird mein sozialer Untergang


 
Hehe bei Deinem Kommentar musste ich arg lachen. 

Das steckt "leider" viel Wahrheit drin. Ich werde wohl im Oktober & den Rest des Jahres SEHR VIEL zocken. Da werden die Sozialen Kontakte wieder etwas strapaziert.  Da wird's wieder schwer eine Balance zu finden...

@ Doomkeeper: Danke für Deinen Post. Da musste ich schmunzeln. Denn bei manchen Kommentaren musste ich mir auch auf die Zunge beißen um keinen Kommentar dazu zu schreiben.  
Was da teilweise für ein Schreibstil benutzt wird und für Fehler gemacht werden...wenn man mal überlegt, dass wir mal das Land der "Dichter und Denker" waren...Da kann man nur sagen: "Armes Deutschland!"


----------



## spike00 (17. August 2011)

1:34....Nummer 5 gibt nicht auf!


----------



## mimc1 (17. August 2011)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Hehe bei Deinem Kommentar musste ich arg lachen.
> 
> Das steckt "leider" viel Wahrheit drin. Ich werde wohl im Oktober & den Rest des Jahres SEHR VIEL zocken. Da werden die Sozialen Kontakte wieder etwas strapaziert.  Da wird's wieder schwer eine Balance zu finden...
> 
> ...


 Och naja  Man ziehe einfach die Sozialen Kontackt mit darein, so könnt ihr imGame die Sachen für Abends regeln Funktionier bisher Tadellos


----------



## Alexey1978 (17. August 2011)

mimc1 schrieb:


> Och naja  Man ziehe einfach die Sozialen Kontackt mit darein, so könnt ihr imGame die Sachen für Abends regeln Funktionier bisher Tadellos


 
An und für sich eine gute Idee. Nur nicht alle Leute zu denen ich Kontakte pflege sind auch Zocker. Naja und selbst die die Zocker sind, spielen nicht alle Battlefield. Also von daher wird das etwas schwierig. 
Aber es ist ein guter Ansatz.


----------



## MICHI123 (17. August 2011)

Das sieht technisch und grafisch wirklich extrem ausgereift aus 
aaaaber: was soll ich als Sniper oder M4-Schütze bitte gegen Jets ausrichten, die mich von oben wegballern?


----------



## Smellz (17. August 2011)

Wyvern87 schrieb:


> Wow, ich bin echt sprachlos! Habe bis jetzt alle Teile der Battlefield-Reihe gezockt. Von Battlefield 1942 bis Bad Company 2, bei dem ich sagen muss das es nach 2 Jahren immer noch total Laune macht. Is bis abgesehen von Battlefield 3 das beste der Reihe was Sound, Grafik und Schlachtfeld-Feeling angeht!
> Aber mal ohne Scheiß, Battlefield 3 übertrifft nach dem was ich gerade in dem Trailer gesehen habe, alles davor gewesene um Längen! Frostbite 2.0, 64 Spieler, Rießige Maps, Vehicle, Jets, Helis, Sound, Grafik!! Hammer ich freu mich drauf!!!!
> werd mir dazu ne neue Graka holen,:
> 
> ...


 

sollte wohl reichen obwohl dein cpu nich wirklich der hammer ist naja hab mir jetzt auch erstma nen neuen rechner für bf3 bestellt


----------



## stawacz (17. August 2011)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> was soll ich als Sniper oder M4-Schütze bitte gegen Jets ausrichten, die mich von oben wegballern?


 
ähm NICHTS??

warum auch??


----------



## Alexey1978 (17. August 2011)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Das sieht technisch und grafisch wirklich extrem ausgereift aus
> aaaaber: was soll ich als Sniper oder M4-Schütze bitte gegen Jets ausrichten, die mich von oben wegballern?


 
Es wird gegen Jets eine tragbare Luftabwehr Rakete geben. Welche Klasse diese bekommen wird, kann ich allerdings nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, ich gehe vom Pionier aus. Er hat dann wahrscheinlich die Wahl ob Anti-Tank oder Anti-Air ähnlich wie in BF2142. Das heißt dann, ja Du wirst als Scharfschütze oder als M4-Schütze wohl nicht viel gegen Jets ausrichten können. Außer im Team spielen und Deinem Squad-Pionier sagen was Sache ist, damit er die Jets vom Himmel holt.

Alternativ wird es sicherlich an einigen Punkten auf der Karte fest montierte Luftabwehr geben. Naja und als Scharfschütze solltest Du eh nicht so auffallen, dass sich Jets für Dich interessieren bzw. auf Dich aufmerksam werden. 

3D-Spotting für Infantrie sollte in Jets eh deaktiviert werden. Da sollten nur Fahrzeuge markiert werden. Jets sind meiner Meinung nach nämlich Anti-Fahrzeug und nicht Anti-Infantrie. Das war in BF2 schon super nervig wenn ewig die Jets auf *einzelne Soldaten* Bomben abgeworfen haben. Naja und von Skill bei der Nummer braucht mir bei einer solchen Flächendeckenden Waffe nun keiner kommen. Das ist wie mit ner 1 m² großen Fliegenklatsche auf Fliegenjagd gehen. Da ist es kein Wunder wenn man trifft.


----------



## MICHI123 (17. August 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> ähm NICHTS??
> 
> warum auch??


 damit das balancing stimmt? wo bleibt der spielspaß für mich als sniper/m4-spieler wenn ich gegen die hälfte der gegner 0 chance hab ?


----------



## MICHI123 (17. August 2011)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Es wird gegen Jets eine tragbare Luftabwehr Rakete geben. Welche Klasse diese bekommen wird, kann ich allerdings nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, ich gehe vom Pionier aus. Er hat dann wahrscheinlich die Wahl ob Anti-Tank oder Anti-Air ähnlich wie in BF2142. Das heißt dann, ja Du wirst als Scharfschütze oder als M4-Schütze wohl nicht viel gegen Jets ausrichten können. Außer im Team spielen und Deinem Squad-Pionier sagen was Sache ist, damit er die Jets vom Himmel holt.
> 
> Alternativ wird es sicherlich an einigen Punkten auf der Karte fest montierte Luftabwehr geben. Naja und als Scharfschütze solltest Du eh nicht so auffallen, dass sich Jets für Dich interessieren bzw. auf Dich aufmerksam werden.
> 
> 3D-Spotting für Infantrie sollte in Jets eh deaktiviert werden. Da sollten nur Fahrzeuge markiert werden. Jets sind meiner Meinung nach nämlich Anti-Fahrzeug und nicht Anti-Infantrie. Das war in BF2 schon super nervig wenn ewig die Jets auf *einzelne Soldaten* Bomben abgeworfen haben. Naja und von Skill bei der Nummer braucht mir bei einer solchen Flächendeckenden Waffe nun keiner kommen. Das ist wie mit ner 1 m² großen Fliegenklatsche auf Fliegenjagd gehen. Da ist es kein Wunder wenn man trifft.


Na gut, aber hoffen dass Teammates für mich die Jets und Tanks platt machen die mich die ganze zeit bashen...


----------



## stawacz (17. August 2011)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> damit das balancing stimmt? wo bleibt der spielspaß für mich als sniper/m4-spieler wenn ich gegen die hälfte der gegner 0 chance hab ?


 
man könnte den sniper auch noch mit atomsprengköpfen bestücken.würde dir das gefallen?


von mir aus könnte man die dreckige klasse komplett aus dem spiel nehmen.is eh nur was für leute ohne skill!!!


----------



## battschack (17. August 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> man könnte den sniper auch noch mit atomsprengköpfen bestücken.würde dir das gefallen?
> 
> 
> von mir aus könnte man die dreckige klasse komplett aus dem spiel nehmen.is eh nur was für leute ohne skill!!!


 
Spiele zwar selten sniper wenn überhaupt mal! Aber entfernen gehts noch? Dann können wir ja noch alle anderen waffen entfernen.. Wegen mir auch die jets weil wenn ich was mehr hasse dann die die nur am rum fliegen sind


----------



## Alexey1978 (17. August 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> man könnte den sniper auch noch mit atomsprengköpfen bestücken.würde dir das gefallen?
> 
> 
> von mir aus könnte man die dreckige klasse komplett aus dem spiel nehmen.is eh nur was für leute ohne skill!!!


 
Na da ist wohl jemand mit dem falschen Bein zuerst augestanden was? Komm mal wieder runter bitte. 

*Punkt 1*: 
Es wurde geschrieben Sniper/M4-Spieler (M4 = Sturmgewehr) Sprich von den Klassen her also Recon/Assault. Er hat sich also nicht nur auf den Recon bezogen.

*Punkt 2*: 
Er hat nur gefragt wie man sich als "normaler" Soldat gegen Jets wehren kann und nicht gefordert den Recon zur "Allesvernichtenden-Überklasse" aufzuwerten.

*Punkt 3:* 
Sinnfreies "rumgeflame" was nun in Deinen Augen Skill ist und was nicht (das sieht nämlich jeder anders) gehören hier genausowenig hin, wie der meiner Meinung nach doch arg aggressive "Grundton" Deines Beitrags.

So und um zu guter letzt noch mal kurz auf Deine Aussage einzugehen. Würde man wirklich alles rausnehmen, was den Leuten nicht gefällt, dann müssten sie auch Granatwerfer rausnehmen, eine Spielmechanik einbauen damit man mit Panzerfäusten nicht mehr auf Soldaten schießen kann und vieles mehr...was dann am Ende noch übrig wäre, hätte mit Sicherheit nicht mehr den Namen Battlefield verdient.


----------



## Flo66R6 (17. August 2011)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Das sieht technisch und grafisch wirklich extrem ausgereift aus
> aaaaber: was soll ich als Sniper oder M4-Schütze bitte gegen Jets ausrichten, die mich von oben wegballern?


 
Dafür ist es nun einmal ein Team-Spiel. Du kannst dir dann wohl nur eine der Stationären AA Stellungen schnappen und darauf hoffen einen Jet abzuschiessen oder darauf hoffen das irgendwo eine Tunguska oder ähnliches in der Nähe ist. Oder einfach Kopf einziehen und Deckung suchen 

Das Spielprinzip baut ja darauf das sich verschiedene Klassen untereinander ergänzen. Nur beim Sniper ist der Nutzen für's Team eher fragwürdig. Erst recht seid es auch andere Klassen gibt die mit C4 ausgestattet sind. Bei BF2 war der einzige WIRKLICHE Nutzen der Sniper Claymores rund um die Flaggenpunkte (oder gern genutzte Deckungsmöglichkeiten) zu verteilen und das war auf den meisten Servern aus gutem Grunde verboten.

Aber nun zum Video: 

Das sieht wirklich fantastisch aus! Und das Spiel schreit förmlich nach TrackIR Support! Das was man bei 1:42 sehen kann lässt schwache Hoffnung bei mir aufkeimen aber ich glaube nicht wirklich daran das BF3 TrackIR unterstützen wird 

Liebe PC-Games Redaktion: Könntet ihr da auf der Messe mal nachhaken?

Ansonsten gefällt mir das gesehene ausgesprochen gut! Es ist nur traurig dass es wohl keinen Mod Support geben wird. Ein Project Reality Mod mit dieser Engine wäre einfach ein Traum.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## trnapster (17. August 2011)

Battlefield war schon immer ein Schere-Stein-Papier Spiel. Da kannst du eben nicht wie Rambo/CoD-Spieler alle niedermetzteln.

Als Stein sagst du auch nicht: Eh das Papier ist zu stark... ich will ne Schere 

Als Sturmsoldat hast du einen Vorteil gegen Pioniere die wiederum gut gegen bestimmte Fahrzeugtypen sind. Und die Fahrzeugtypen haben auch ihre Vor-und Nachteile. Vorausgesetzt das Balancing stimmt... das wird dann ja die Beta zeigen.


----------



## Alexey1978 (17. August 2011)

Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Nur beim Sniper ist der Nutzen für's Team eher fragwürdig. Erst recht seid es auch andere Klassen gibt die mit C4 ausgestattet sind. Bei BF2 war der einzige WIRKLICHE Nutzen der Sniper Claymores rund um die Flaggenpunkte (oder gern genutzte Deckungsmöglichkeiten) zu verteilen und das war auf den meisten Servern aus gutem Grunde verboten.



Hmm dem kann ich so nicht zustimmen. Wenn ein Recon mit Scharfschützengewehr unterwegs ist, dann sucht er sich meist einen hoch gelegenen Punkt mit guter Übersicht über das Schlachtfeld. Von einer solchen Position aus kann man seinem Team erstklassige Feindmeldungen geben, weil man je nach Karte auch viele Feinde sehen kann. 
Gemeldete Feinde wiederum können dann von Teammitgliedern "vor Ort" bekämpft werden. Gegnerische Fahrzeuge können besser im Auge behalten werden und so manches Mal verliert man eine Flagge nicht, weil sich der Gegner dank Recon nicht in Ruhe über eine Flanke anschleichen konnte. Also zum Thema Aufklärung trägt der Recon schon erheblich bei finde ich. 
Auch die Tatsache, das der Recon in BFBC2 einen Mörser-Schlag anfordern kann macht ihn nochmals wertvoller für sein Team. Denn ein gut platzierter Mörser Angriff hat schon so manchen APC / Tank oder Flaggen Angriff abgeschwächt oder gar gänzlich zunichte gemacht. 
Da es in BF3 keinen Commander mehr geben wird (Sprich keine mächtige Aufklärung & keine Artillerie), halte ich den Recon, falls er den Mörserschlag wieder bekommen sollte in BF3, für eine sehr nützliche Klasse die seinem Team sehr hilfreich sein kann.

So und last but not least macht so ein Scharfschütze auch Kills und er eignet sich bestens dazu gegnerische Scharfschützen auszuschalten. Ich denke also das die Aussage, das ein Scharfschütze in BF3 nur einen "fragwürdigen" Beitrag zum Team leistet eher fragwürdig ist. 

Ich gehe allerdings bei meiner Aussage von einem ordentlich gespielten Recon aus. Schlecht gespielte Recons bringen dem Team wirklich nicht viel. Das wiederum gilt aber für alle Klassen. Ein Medic der nicht heilt/wiederbelebt oder ein Pionier der nicht repariert/Fahrzeuge angreift bringt dem Team auch nicht viel.


----------



## EvilMotherFucker (17. August 2011)

Hey... Mein Kumpel hatt sich, nach dem neuen nun veröffentlichtem Trailer, entschieden, sich dieses Jahr noch einen neuen Gamingrechner zum zocken anzuschaffen. 
Er hatt mich gefragt welche Summe er denn so einplanen müsste wenn er sich ein komplett neues System anschaffen muss/will. [er besitzt z. Zt. nur nen Arbeitslaptop]
Könnt ihr mir eventuell kurz nen Tipp geben mit welcher Summe/Kosten er so planen muss (Rechner/Tastatur/Maus/Monitor) 
Ich hab gesagt das er mal so +-1000€ einplanen muss. Ist das realistisch??
Habt ihr ev ne Idee/Tip wo man eventuell bissl günstiger an Rechner rankommt die BF3 stemmen/ auf denen es läuft???
Ist der PC-Gaming PC der hin und wieder hier angeboten wird gut?? 
Wäre es sinnvoller sich Einzelkomponenten zu kaufen ?? (wird aber sicherlich teurer als ein Komplettsystem oder?) 
Bitte um Hilfe - hab keinen Plan! Wenn das Thema hier nicht passt wäre auch eine private Nachricht super


----------



## immortal15 (17. August 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> man könnte den sniper auch noch mit atomsprengköpfen bestücken.würde dir das gefallen?
> 
> 
> von mir aus könnte man die dreckige klasse komplett aus dem spiel nehmen.is eh nur was für leute ohne skill!!!


 
flamer


----------



## desperadoxcap (17. August 2011)

EvilMotherFucker schrieb:


> Hey... Mein Kumpel hatt sich, nach dem neuen nun veröffentlichtem Trailer, entschieden, sich dieses Jahr noch einen neuen Gamingrechner zum zocken anzuschaffen.
> Er hatt mich gefragt welche Summe er denn so einplanen müsste wenn er sich ein komplett neues System anschaffen muss/will. [er besitzt z. Zt. nur nen Arbeitslaptop]
> Könnt ihr mir eventuell kurz nen Tipp geben mit welcher Summe/Kosten er so planen muss (Rechner/Tastatur/Maus/Monitor)
> Ich hab gesagt das er mal so +-1000€ einplanen muss. Ist das realistisch??
> ...


 Du brauchst keine 1000 für 500 euro kriegst schon bei amazon sehr guten gaming pc... dann brauchst  du noch tastatur reicht ein einfaches 10 euro ..eine gute mouse ist sehr sehr wichtig reche mal mit 70 euro laser, dann noch x360 pad 30 euro ( ich benutz bei schootern immer pad und mous ),, wenn du dir dann noch gute 7 ,1 headset kaufst funk oder wirsless dann ist alles perfeckt , betriebssytem win 7 64 bit kannst du demo 30 tage ziehen bei chip


----------



## Draikore (17. August 2011)

Krampfkeks schrieb:


> ich seh immer noch keinen Unterschied zu BC2 ._.
> Ja die Level sind größer, es gibt jets und es hat bessere Grafik. Aber ansonsten?




Du solltest wohl überlegen zum augenarzt zu gehen oder dann wohl besser einfach CoD zu spielen.
Da findest du sicherlich immer wieder was neues.....vor allem die Abwechselung wird da groß geschrieben.

Zum Trailer: 

Hammer geil, Gänsehaut und eine riesen Vorfreude. Freu mich schon verdammt auf den Freitag, da heißts nämlich sofort 14 Uhr zu Bf3 mit meinem FastPass und zocken. *_*   

mfg


----------



## Raffnek30000 (17. August 2011)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Hmm dem kann ich so nicht zustimmen. Wenn ein Recon mit Scharfschützengewehr unterwegs ist, dann sucht er sich meist einen hoch gelegenen Punkt mit guter Übersicht über das Schlachtfeld. Von einer solchen Position aus kann man seinem Team erstklassige Feindmeldungen geben, weil man je nach Karte auch viele Feinde sehen kann.
> Gemeldete Feinde wiederum können dann von Teammitgliedern "vor Ort" bekämpft werden. Gegnerische Fahrzeuge können besser im Auge behalten werden und so manches Mal verliert man eine Flagge nicht, weil sich der Gegner dank Recon nicht in Ruhe über eine Flanke anschleichen konnte. Also zum Thema Aufklärung trägt der Recon schon erheblich bei finde ich.
> Auch die Tatsache, das der Recon in BFBC2 einen Mörser-Schlag anfordern kann macht ihn nochmals wertvoller für sein Team. Denn ein gut platzierter Mörser Angriff hat schon so manchen APC / Tank oder Flaggen Angriff abgeschwächt oder gar gänzlich zunichte gemacht.
> Da es in BF3 keinen Commander mehr geben wird (Sprich keine mächtige Aufklärung & keine Artillerie), halte ich den Recon, falls er den Mörserschlag wieder bekommen sollte in BF3, für eine sehr nützliche Klasse die seinem Team sehr hilfreich sein kann.
> ...



genau das, scharfschützen sind sogar sehr wichtig in einem teamspiel, da sie das auge des teams sind und gegen infanterie sehr nützlich sind. ein scharfschütze mit gutem aiming kann auch so einige leute wegballern und somit super feuerunterstützung geben.

alle die sagen das sie schlecht sind haben keine ahnung von kriegsspielen, ihr solltet dann mal lieber bei hello kitty oder tetris bleiben


----------



## stawacz (17. August 2011)

> Ich gehe allerdings bei meiner Aussage von einem ordentlich gespielten  Recon aus. Schlecht gespielte Recons bringen dem Team wirklich nicht  viel.



und genau das ist ja das problem! 90% der spieler spielen eben nicht so wie man es sollte.die sind nur auf ihre eigene K/D aus.

aber das is nich nur ein sniperproblem.bei BC2 is das verhältniss vieleicht 30/70.also von zehn medics schmeißen vieleicht drei max n medipack,odere von zehn pionieren reparieren vieleicht drei mal den tank..der rest rennt nur wild ballernd durch die pampa


----------



## jagger (17. August 2011)

Das ist ja wohl
Endgeile Shice!


----------



## Alexey1978 (17. August 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> und genau das ist ja das problem! 90% der spieler spielen eben nicht so wie man es sollte.die sind nur auf ihre eigene K/D aus.
> 
> aber das is nich nur ein sniperproblem.bei BC2 is das verhältniss vieleicht 30/70.also von zehn medics schmeißen vieleicht drei max n medipack,odere von zehn pionieren reparieren vieleicht drei mal den tank..der rest rennt nur wild ballernd durch die pampa


 
Das ist ein Problem, dass Teilweise von Dice sozusagen "hausgemacht" ist. Würde es nicht so ausgeprägte Punkte und Belohnungssysteme sowie bis zur letzten verschossenen Kugel genauen Statistiken geben, wäre so mancher Spieler nicht so punktegeil. Das würde wiederum dem Teamspiel und dem Spaßfaktor zu Gute kommen. Das ist zwar keine bewiesene Tatsache aber mit Sicherheit auch nicht völlig falsch.

Du kannst aber für Dich die Problematik etwas abschwächen. Zum einen würde ich mich an Deiner Stelle nach Release auf die Suche nach ein paar guten Stammservern machen. Auf denen spielst Du regelmäßig und guckst ob die Admins einen guten Job machen und Idioten/Cheater/Flamer und andere Spieler die den Spielspaß runter ziehen kicken und oder bannen. Sind dann auch fast immer Admins da, sollte der Server schon mal mehr Spielspaß und weniger Lamer haben als Server ohne oder mit eher "faulen" Admins. Das sollte schon sehr hilfreich sein und auf Stammspieler hören Admins auch eher wenn sie mal per Chat oder TS bescheid geben das irgendwelche Idioten gerade das Team völlig stören.

Zum anderen hilft es ungemein wenn man wirklich regelmäßig zockt, sich einen Clan zu suchen und da beizutreten. Da zahlt man bei den meisten zwar eine kleine Mitgliedsgebühr, dafür hat man aber meist einen eigenen Server + TeamSpeak auf dem man ggf. selbst Adminrechte bekommt und man hat halt seine Clan-Kollegen. Will heißen Mitspieler die man kennt, die teamfähig sind Teamspeak nutzen und zusammen arbeiten. Leute deren Stärken und Schwächen Du kennst mit denen wenn man gemeinsam ein Team stellt und alles gut läuft Battlefield einen heiden Spaß macht. 
Nebst der Tatsache das man auf dem eigenen Clanserver als Admin Spaßbremsen freundlich bitten kann vernünftig zu spielen und wenn sie es dennoch nicht tun entfernt man sie halt. Klar muss man auch als Admin ein Stück weit Geduld haben. Es ist sonst eher kontraproduktiv. Wenn Du jeden wegen irgendeiner Kleinigkeit kickst, füllt sich der Server nicht und man kann alleine spielen.  Da ist halt gesunder Menschenverstand gefragt.

Ich zocke selbst in einem kleinen Fun-Clan und wir werden sicherlich unseren eigenen ranked BF3 Server bekommen wenn es soweit ist. Von daher weiß ich wovon ich rede. Immer auf neuen Servern zu spielen und zu oft nur mit Leuten die nicht teamfähig sind spielen zu müssen kann einem den Spaß am Spiel verderben da hast Du vollkommen recht.


----------



## Raffnek30000 (17. August 2011)

*@Alexey1978

da hast du wohl recht, ich selber könnte aber garnicht darauf achten ob andere gut spielen, da würden ehr nur extreme idioten auffallen 

habe schliesslich besseres zu tun als zu schauen ob meine teamkollegen mist bauen, zumal es ja auch kein grund ist jemanden zu kicken nur weil er schlecht spielt, jeder fängt mal an und es gibt auch leute die halt nicht so gut sind und werden es nie sein werden.

aber schaun wir mal, ich hoffe ja das ich einen guten stammserver finde und mit relativ festen squats zocken kann ^^

ps bin gerne sniper ;D deswegen hoffe ich mal das sie den sniper gut hinbekommen, nützt ja nix wenn ich weiss wo und wieviele gegner da sind wenn ich keine guten werkzeuge habe um es meinem team mit zu teilen 
*


----------



## Alexey1978 (17. August 2011)

@Raffnek30000

Es wird keiner gekickt weil er wenig Punkte hat. Aber Leute die Teamkills machen (mit Absicht) die als Medic keinen heilen oder als Supporter keine Munni rausgeben die fallen schnell auf. Solche werden dann verwarnt. Wir rufen auch meist per Servernachrichten schon dazu auf in Squads einzutreten und als Squad und natürlich als Team zusammen zu spielen. Haben wir genug vernünftige Leute auf dem Server sind die Runden die man dann so spielt klasse.

Am schwierigsten ist es die Balance der "guten" Spieler auf jeder Seite zu halten. Wenn eine Seite wesentlich stärker/besser ist als die andere vergeht der "unterlegenen" Seite nach wenigen Runden der Spaß am Spiel und die Leute suchen sich andere Server. Daher sind wir stets bemüht auch für eine gewisse Balance zu sorgen, indem wir ab und an auch "gute" Spieler in ein schwächeres Team verschieben damit die Chancen für beide Seiten wieder ausgeglichen sind. Der "Job" als Admin ist gar nicht so leicht, da sich die die verschoben wurden, ab und an aufregen. Man will ja auch keine Freunde oder gut funktionierende Squads auseinanderreißen. Meistens funktioniert es aber recht gut, da seriöse Spieler auch verstehen das wir sie als "gut" erkannt und deshalb verschoben haben damit es nicht langweilig wird für die Gewinnerseite und nicht unfair bleibt für die Verliererseite.


----------

